# Low Virtual Memory



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have Windows XP. I periodically get the pop-up box message my virtual memory is too low and it is being added to. I recently added 1GB of memory and still get the message. Is there a way to go into Windows XP and manually upping the amount of virtual memory available?


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Under normal conditions, win XP will self adjust virtual memory. But, if you want to make manual changes, here is how to do it.

Click on Start. Choose Control Panel. Choose Performance/Maintenance. Choose System. Choose Advanced (under Performance). Choose Settings. Choose Advanced. Under virtual memory click on change. This will give you the places to make the adjustments you want.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Thank you. The procedures I had to follow were slightly different, but I think I was able to increase it by a factor of about six times.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

With a gig of RAM, you shouldn't need virtual memory... I know that I don't, even with my mom using the 'net rather roughly (she generally has about 75 tabs open in Firefox at once). If you're using the latest version of Firefox 3.0.x, then you should be able to do away with your virtual memory all together. I personally find virtual memory to be a gigantic performance bottleneck, so I have it turned off. If you choose to use IE, then I think you'd better keep hold of that virtual memory.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Even with the additional of the additional RAM I was still getting the low virtual memory message. After the above directions haven't had one since.

Really surprised at how much faster adding the additional RAM has made the PC work with internal stuff. Still a bit slow on downloads and such since I'm on a modem. Fast enough though to where I'll stay with it rather than going to broadband or satellite.

P.S.: Radio Shack wanted about $90 for a 1 GB card. Found it on the internet delivered for around $30. Have heard rumors Radio Shack may go under. Circuit City is also in deep doo-doo financially.


----------



## Rakkasan (Sep 27, 2008)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Even with the additional of the additional RAM I was still getting the low virtual memory message. After the above directions haven't had one since.
> 
> Really surprised at how much faster adding the additional RAM has made the PC work with internal stuff. Still a bit slow on downloads and such since I'm on a modem. Fast enough though to where I'll stay with it rather than going to broadband or satellite.
> 
> P.S.: Radio Shack wanted about $90 for a 1 GB card. Found it on the internet delivered for around $30. Have heard rumors Radio Shack may go under. Circuit City is also in deep doo-doo financially.


Right, what happened is that the programs and settings you have were asking for more RAM than you had. Windows XP and Windows Vista(even worse) take up a certain amount of RAM just starting up. For Win XP it is around 256MB of RAM, for Windows XP it is closer to 700MB of RAM. That is just for the operating system. There are many programs who are now asking to be working all the time, and are eating up your RAM resources. These are things like your printer software, your camera software, and your music software. 

Windows XP can use about 4MB of memory, windows Vista can use around 8MB.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Run msconfig. Deselect all the startup items you do not need and see the difference. Be careful about deselecting running applications.


----------



## PrairieFireFarm (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm getting the same type message on my XP - virtual memory too low, and I'm asked to remove some programs. I can see that I have many updates, etc., to Windows, or Java, for example, some are substantial in size. I am no computer genius, so I don't know if it's safe to delete old versions/updates, or do they build upon one another like a stack of cards, making the whole thing come apart if I delete an older update?

Another problem I have is I can't recognize what most of the programs are by their initials, so I'm hesitant to deselect many programs while I'm running my computer... I don't really know how to resolve that issue except that I need a geek!

do I need to go out and buy more memory?


----------

